# ISO Enduro



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been itching for an enduro for quite a while. I've decided one way I could afford one would be to trade a rifle, possibly two for one worthy of them.

I'm looking for a bike that is about a 250-350cc. I've got shorter legs so I can't go too big  Mid-1980s or newer. I'm ok doing some work to one, but I don't want to do too much.

Now for the rifles. I have a 1948 Mosin Nagant M44 Carbine. Fun to shoot, comes with pouches and cleaning accessories. I just haven't used it much and feel it could be appreciated better by someone else. Here's a link to a few pictures. https://photos.app.goo.gl/vQg4wjGqHx74oLTR6

The other one would be a Remington 7600 pump action chambered in .270 Winchester. This one was built in 1995 (same year it became mine) and has sling studs and will come with 1" scope rings installed. I got this one as a reward for earning my Eagle Scout award. But as time has gone on, I realize that I enjoy my other rifles more. I may even have the owners manual to go with it  I can work on getting pictures of this one later.

I live in Roosevelt, so we'd have to work out something if the trade needs to happen farther away.

Thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Being shorter, you may want to consider a TTR-230 or CRF 230 which are quite well made but not overly expensive. 

They are slightly shorter in height than a full framed 250-350. 

I had a 230 (6’4”, 240lbs) and it got me up into some crazy places. I had tons of fun with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Look for a used Honda XR250L. Its a cool hybrid bike they made from 1992 though 1996. Its a XR250R frame, suspension etc for off road, the transmission has the first 3 gears out of the XR250R (lower geared), the top 3 gears are out of the XL250 (higher geared for highway). It has blinkers, mirrors, brake light etc... because of that, it has a better stator than the XR250R models (brighter headlights).

Its basically a road legal XR250R, from the factory. In 1996 they retooled the engine giving it 20% more Horse power than previous years. You can also put a XR250R carb on it for even more power.

I have the 1996, its a super fun bike. It is tall however, but you can adjust the ride height via the main spring sag.

They are highly sought after, so if you find one for sale dont wait.










-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great ideas! Now, anyone have one they'd trade for a couple guns?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don’t have any for trade but I’ll ride with you when you get one!

Out of curiosity, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

5’ 10” or so. 190ish.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> 5' 10" or so. 190ish.


That isn't short! I'm 5'-10" and 230lb. The last time I weighed in at 190 was back in Jr. High in 78.:shock:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > 5' 10" or so. 190ish.
> ...


My short is in my legs. Wife is the same height, but her legs are over an inch longer. I scoot the seat up in vehicles but have to lean the seat back so my head doesn't hit the ceiling.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Ever thought of a TW200? I have one and love to hunt off of it. I have a custom made trailer to pull behind it as well.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm not real picky on the model, I just want to get a bike  Models I'd love? Suzuki DR, Honda XL, Kawasaki KLR 250, Yamaha TW, anything really. So either I sell the guns and use cash, or I trade the guns. I'd prefer the latter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone has their favorite mfg for sure. But the newer the bike the better they are. Technology really changed and improved them over the years. Pick any of them that fits your budget and it will probably be just fine.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

What is the desired budget? Depending on the guns, they probably aren't worth more than $1,000 together. Moisin Nagants were selling for $99 at Cabela's in 2010. Unless the guns are in mint condition, I wouldn't think you'll get more than $1,000 in value for trade, maybe less. 

Not trying to be Johnny Raincloud, but just wondering what your desired budget is and what your expecting for the bike. I hope I'm wrong on those values, but I don't think I'm that far off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Being 5’10”, I think a full frame should be fine. Worse case you can put in a lowering link and drop 1-1.5” in height. 

Getting a bike now is going to be more and more challenging as the market is a seller’s market in spring. But I’m sure you can find something. 

The Suzuki DRZs have a cult following and it’s nice because you’re street legal. But many of those dual sport enduros are heavy compared to a MX bike or off road enduro. 

Good luck!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Getting a bike now is going to be more and more challenging as the market is a seller's market in spring. But I'm sure you can find something.


Not what I'm seeing on KSL right now, people strapped for $$$ are fire-selling items. The better deals aren't sitting there long lemme tell ya.

I just bought a set of great set of sand paddle tires for the dunes w/ nice racing rims for a steal. I'm embarrassed how low of a price the guy came back with when I asked "whats the minimum you have to have?". I drove right over to get it. He had alot of toys and a nice house so while he needed cash, he was hardly in too big of a bind.

I once bought a pontoon from a guy who was already offering it for too **** cheap, i asked him "how low he would go on it", he came back with a number just too low. He said "hows that", I said "too cheap" and offered him his base price + 25%. I went to pick it up and it was in nice shape, but he lived in a hovel, very sketchy area. He was unbelievably grateful for the extra $$$, very choked up and grateful. I told him the pontoon is what I was looking for, and my offer was fair for what he was selling, I'm not looking to rip anyone off. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dallan, I should clarify: bikes are selling fast right now. Everyone is dumping their old bikes to get new toys. If you see a bike, you pretty much need to buy it fast. 

But people are less willing to bargain on prices too. 

I tried picking up a 250X the other day but the guy wouldn’t budge on price. It was sold the next morning.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I got out yesterday!


----------

